# J'en ai ras le bol !



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Pour exprimer l' ennui : *J' en ai ras le bol!*

Comment dire cela en italien?


----------



## underhouse

Ne ho fin sopra i capelli!

Ne ho le scatole/palle piene!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

underhouse said:


> Ne ho fin sopra i capelli!
> 
> Ne ho le scatole/palle piene!


 

Grazie del tuo aiuto! 
Posso dire: (ne) sono stuffato! Non ne posso più! La mia coppa é piena!


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Grazie del tuo aiuto!
> Posso dire: (ne) sono stuffato stufo!
> Non ne posso più!
> La mia coppa é piena!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anche:
_Ne ho piene le tasche_.


----------

